# Seria A 29-30 August



## A_Skywalker (Aug 25, 2009)

29 Aug 15:00 Bari v Bologna  2.20 3.10 3.50   
29 Aug 17:45 AC Milan v Inter Milan  3.00 3.00 2.50   
30 Aug 15:00 Roma v Juventus  2.75 3.10 2.62   
30 Aug 17:45 Atalanta v Genoa  2.40 3.00 3.20   
30 Aug 17:45 Cagliari v Siena  2.00 3.20 4.00   
30 Aug 17:45 Chievo v Lazio  3.00 3.00 2.50   
30 Aug 17:45 Fiorentina v Palermo  1.83 3.40 4.50  
30 Aug 17:45 Napoli v Livorno  1.60 3.60 6.50  
30 Aug 17:45 Parma v Catania  1.95 3.20 4.20   
30 Aug 17:45 Sampdoria v Udinese  2.10 3.20 3.60


----------

